# Honey fig acorn squash



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 acorn squash halved lenghtwise and seeded
3 tblsp of butter
1/3 cup of honey
3/4 cup of dried figs
1/3 cup chopped almonds
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg

Place squash cut sides down in medium baking pan. Add bloiling water to a depth of 1/4 inch
and cover with foil. BAke at 350 degs for 30 mins until just cooked through but still firm. Carefully remove foil and pour off water. In small saucepan, melt butter over low heat and stir in honey, figs, almonds, cinnamon, and nutmeg. Turn squash cut sides up and fill with fig mixture. Bake uncovered, 20-25 mins longer until squash is tender and filling is bubbly.


----------

